# Freezer not cold enough at "normal" setting...



## skipjack (Aug 15, 2008)

I just got a Frigidaire refrigerator about 6 months ago and when the guys who delivered it plugged it in, they apparently put the setting on the "coldest" setting and left. 

I never thought about it until a week or so ago when I found a half frozen loaf of bread the back of the fridge. So, I moved the thermostat to "normal" because.. well... that's what I want.. normal operation. However, just last night I noticed that the freezer didn't seem real cold. Ice cream was soft... it's been taking forever for the ice maker to make ice.. etc..

So, this morning, I threw the outdoor sensor for my weather station in the freezer and it only read around 29 degrees (!?!?). So, I cranked it back to the "coldest" setting and left for work. (I've only got the one thermostat control in the fridge part) 

This doesn't seem right to me that being on the "normal" setting is barely below freezing in there. I do keep it pretty cool in my house... around 64 degrees.. but that shouldn't cause the fridge to not kick in, should it?

I'm going to check it again tonight and dig out my warranty info. Is there anything I should check on the fridge before I call? Like a clogged intake or something?

The only other weirdness I've had with this fridge was, for the first week of use, I got these weird little icicles on the ceiling of the freezer near the front by the ice maker... I was just about to call someone about it and then I noticed they were evaporating on their own and wrote it off as something to do with the moisture in the ice maker or something.


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

just a guess and a bit of info. The fridge works off of the freezer. There is a mechansim (fan or convection i'm not sure) that will move the air from the freezer to the fridge. I have heard of situations when the fridge is not cool enough that it was over loaded or the vents between the fridge and freezer were blocked and the cool air flow was restricted. Not sure if thats related but I thought I would toss it out there.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Does it have an auto-defrost ?
We bought a semi-commercial version freezer & that does not
Once a year we empty it & thaw it out

If the fan area froze up then its not pushing out cold air
Usually you would hear the fan hitting ice before it freezes up
I had to take the back of the freezer of (inside) to thaw out on fridge/freezer when this happened


----------

